# j_security_check Login und Session-ID



## markus_r (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich schildere gleich mal mein Prob.
Ich habe eine funktionierendes Log-In-Formular mit Benutzername + PW aus einer DB und einen Bereich bei dem ich eine Session-ID brauche um Objekte zwischen den einzelnen Seiten hind und her schieben kann.

Beide Systeme für sich funktionieren wie sie sollen. 

Nur wie verbinde ich diese beiden? 
Ich möchte im "SESSION-ID-BEREICH" Daten aus der DB auslesen. Dazu brauch ich den Benutzernamen des Log-In-Formulars. Hätte ich den, könnte ich damit die restlichen Werte ohne Probleme auslesen.
Wie komm ich an diese Information?

Ich hoffe das Problem ist klar.

Ich wünsche noch einen erholsamen Sontagabend.


----------



## ms (25. Mai 2008)

Verwendest du Container Managed Security?
Dann hilft HttpServletRequest#getUserPrincipal().getName()

ms


----------



## markus_r (25. Mai 2008)

Danke für deine Hilfe, klappt super!


----------

